# Rojo Classic Fishing Tournament; June 1st, 2013; Port O'Connor, TX



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

www.rojoclassic.com

1 day
2 person teams
3 redfish stringer

Registration now open at www.rojoclassic.com.

Early registration bonus is in play!! If your team is one of the first 10 teams to complete registration and payment, and you finish in top 3 places, the ROJO CLASSIC sponsors will be adding an EARLY BIRD KICKER to your winnings.
1st - $500
2nd - $300
3rd - $100

Open to all anglers. Hope to see you there!

Sponsored by: Premier Yamaha, Hookset Marine Gear, Waterloo Rods, ProO2 Systems/BAAD Marine, FinzOmine, Port Lavaca Ford/Chevy/Dodge/Jeep, Compadres Ink.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome to Rojo Classic's newest sponsor, Double Diamond Heavy Hauling. Great to have them on board.

We have teams starting to register now. Still a couple open spots for early bird registration bonus money.

www.rojoclassic.com


----------

